# new index methods for the wood ID web site



## phinds (Aug 10, 2016)

As shown here:



 

I've added the cross-reference tables that I showed the prototype of in a thread here some time back. I've also added a "thumbs only" page, which is something that I have been meaning to do for some time. 

The actual links are:

http://www.hobbithouseinc.com/personal/woodpics/_cross_ref_BOT.htm
http://www.hobbithouseinc.com/personal/woodpics/_cross_ref_COM.htm
http://www.hobbithouseinc.com/personal/woodpics/index.htm
http://www.hobbithouseinc.com/personal/woodpics/thumbs.htm

As always I'll appreciate any feedback.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Way Cool 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Kevin (Aug 10, 2016)

That's really nifty. I like being able to go back and forth.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## phinds (Aug 10, 2016)

Kevin said:


> That's really nifty. I like being able to go back and forth.


Thanks Kevin. Yeah, me too. I had a more clunky method at first but quickly realized I could just embed the links the way I did.


----------



## Nature Man (Aug 11, 2016)

One sort that may be of some use would be an array of species by color. Just a thought. Chuck


----------



## ClintW (Aug 11, 2016)

That's really cool! I love the thumbnail option.


----------



## phinds (Aug 11, 2016)

Nature Man said:


> One sort that may be of some use would be an array of species by color. Just a thought. Chuck


Oh, that's one I've thought about since the beginning of the site but I have too many problems with deciding how to arrange things beyond the woods that are consistently of a similar color (red for padauk, etc).

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

